# New chicks



## chickenchick16 (Apr 19, 2013)

Become a momma again today, 5 little bantam chicks to small!! Just wanted to share this moment with everyone. I wish everyone happy clucking


----------



## Apyl (Jun 20, 2012)

Congrats


----------



## kahiltna_flock (Sep 20, 2012)

Yay! Congrats


----------



## 7chicks (Jun 29, 2012)

You tease us with the news and then not post pictures for us??? How could you do that to us!  Congrat's on the new babies. I bet they are just adorable!


----------



## chickenchick16 (Apr 19, 2013)

Lol il have pics up soon ..... I call them q-tips lpl


----------

